# Dad moving to Oroklini Advise Please



## aircraftblonde (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Everyone.

My father is 73 and just gone through a divorce in the UK. He is moving into one of our apartments in Oroklini in 2 weeks time.

Please can anyone advise me of the following.

1. What exactly do we need to do to get his residency sorted out?
2. Is there a doctors/ dentist in Oroklini
3. Is there any expat groups or clubs that he could join to meet new friends.

Huge thanks in advance


----------



## aircraftblonde (Jan 20, 2009)

aircraftblonde said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> My father is 73 and just gone through a divorce in the UK. He is moving into one of our apartments in Oroklini in 2 weeks time.
> 
> ...


 Can No one advise:confused2:


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

If you speak with Gwennies Red Tape she will advise you of any/all paperwork that is needed, link here Car imports, Importation Duty, Car Registration, Customs and Excise, Passport Renewals, Driving Licences, Alien Cards, Immigration Permits, Paphos, Pafos, Cyprus cant answer the other 2 points as dont live near there.

Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know whether Gwennie covers the Laranca area as her office is in Paphos. 
I am sure though that she would at least be able to give advice over the phone and maybe if she dosnt cover the East of the island she might be able to recommend someone who does.


----------

